# Some of you should try being left handed



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel that south paws are one the most discriminated against people groups on earth. I'm posting this in hopes of creating fairness and equality in the world. :laughing:

Ever noticed that practically all tools are made for rightys. Try using a skill saw with your left hand and see what it feels like to have saw dust blow in your face. Then right about it in a notebook...oh wait you can't cause the stupid rings are always in the way.

Here's my latest mod










Yep try troweling left handed...groves on the wrong side...what a pain. I used the factory side to create a template for the other side and cut it out with a grinder. I thought about cutting the factory side straight but since I use a drywall knife to back butter I'm not sure there's a need for a straight edge. I think I might like having groves on both sides so I can go both ways in tight spots. So maybe if your not a lefty this post may still be of some value. :laughing:

PS I know they make some tools like skill saws left handed, but they usually cost way more and are never in stores.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

My brothers a lefty. When he's struggling to hit a nail, I tell him it's ok that's what I look like when I use my retarded hand to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DemRem said:


> I feel that south paws are one the most discriminated against people groups on earth. I'm posting this in hopes of creating fairness and equality in the world. :laughing:
> 
> Ever noticed that practically all tools are made for rightys. Try using a skill saw with your left hand and see what it feels like to have saw dust blow in your face. Then right about it in a notebook...oh wait you can't cause the stupid rings are always in the way.
> 
> ...


Left handers should get the good parking spot. Not to mention we are right minded.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use this system. You can put the handle on either way, less to carry around and each blade is stainless.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> I use this system. You can put the handle on either way, less to carry around and each blade is stainless.


Of course Angus would have some kind of awesome tool like this in his collection :laughing:
Where might someone less fortunate find one of those?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://tiletools.com/us/barwalt-ultralife™-tile-trowel-system/


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> http://tiletools.com/us/barwalt-ultralife™-tile-trowel-system/


Thanks! I'll have to look into getting a set


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

No thanks, I tried the left hand thing a while back for a few months. All it accomplished was to get me to finally start delegating more.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

..:clap::clap: :laughing::laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

It is really cool when you are able to use either hand.:thumbsup: took me a long time to figure out why guys had to be on a certin side to do things like shoveling. I just go with which every hand feels the most comfortable . :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Randy Bush said:


> It is really cool when you are able to use either hand.:thumbsup: took me a long time to figure out why guys had to be on a certin side to do things like shoveling. I just go with which every hand feels the most comfortable . :thumbup:


When it comes to shoveling I can't get comfortable with either hand


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

There are just some things that you just hurt yourself if you try to switch hands. :laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> When it comes to shoveling I can't get comfortable with either hand


Me neither anymore.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Want a good laugh, try putting the toilet paper in the other hand!

:no: Not so easy is it. :whistling


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> When it comes to shoveling I can't get comfortable with either hand


Me neither...shoveling is definitely on my most hated jobs list :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Buy a worm drive they are all blade left. You sacrifice your face to the sawdust gods in exchange for better visibility of the cut line.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive forced myself over the years to be able to do most tasks right handed. Figure that way when my left side breaks down from the abuse i"ll have something to fall back on.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> Want a good laugh, try putting the toilet paper in the other hand!
> 
> :no: Not so easy is it. :whistling


Damn straight. 

I had carpel tunnel surgeries (diff. times, of course) on both hands a few years ago, and got to learn first "hand". Bidets rock. :clap:

:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I use this system. You can put the handle on either way, less to carry around and each blade is stainless.


Do you really have those?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Those...and his own theme music.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

J F said:


> Bidets rock. :clap:
> 
> :laughing:


other than the fact that you start to go numb after 15 minutes on one :sad:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

J F said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> I had carpel tunnel surgeries (diff. times, of course) on both hands a few years ago, and got to learn first "hand". Bidets rock. :clap:
> 
> :laughing:


When you say you learned "first hand"is that pun intended?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> When you say you learned "first hand"is that pun intended?


: laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> When you say you learned "first hand"is that pun intended?


I thought I gave it away with the quotes...but not for some, I guess. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't feel bad, Tom was lost too. :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

J F said:


> Don't feel bad, Tom was lost too. :whistling


Whos Tom?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

world llc said:


> other than the fact that you start to go numb after 15 minutes on one :sad:


You're not supposed to go face down on those things, man.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

lucky for me I'm right handed...tile guys have no business on a ladder LOL


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Oops...ouch! 

Tile ceiling?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Whos Tom?


The struble maker that's about to get spanked...and not in the way he seems to like. :jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

J F said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> I had carpel tunnel surgeries (diff. times, of course) on both hands a few years ago, and got to learn first "hand". Bidets rock. :clap:
> 
> :laughing:


Did it feel like someone else was doing it?:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Did it feel like someone else was doing it?:laughing:


:whistling:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Do you really have those?


Absolutely!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Absolutely!


Looks cool! My guys think ours are all disposable


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You'd have to be careful with that set then. It would be easy for them to yank the handle and throw the blade away :blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Great...but what's your theme music, Angus?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

J F said:


> Great...but what's your theme music, Angus?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That's _my _theme song...next!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

J F said:


> That's _my _theme song...next!


OSHA approved?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Want a good laugh, try putting the toilet paper in the other hand!
> 
> :no: Not so easy is it. :whistling


 I had the external fixator on my right hand/forarm like the guy below, and man that left hand wipe is messy at first:blink: Then try washing your han*d* one handed:no: I tell you cleaning that thing everyday was so sad:sad:











sycamorebob said:


> lucky for me I'm right handed...tile guys have no business on a ladder LOL


----------

